# Retrasar corriente por un segundo



## Get Free (Ago 26, 2010)

Hola estimados amigos electrónicos: 

Desde hace algún tiempo he estado investigando cómo construir un dispositivo que al aplicarle un voltaje en la entrada (5VDC), se produzca el mismo voltaje en la salida, pero un par de segundos despues. 

He tratado de idear un circuito que haga tal cosa con los componentes electronicos que he aprendido a usar hasta ahora (capacitores, bobinas, resistencias, transistores, entre otros) pero no logro dar con lo que necesito. 
En realidad siento que me falta más estudio, pero esto es algo que me gustaría hacer lo más pronto posible. 

Les agradecería que me ayuden a diseñar esto. Estoy seguro que es algo muy simple, pero por ahora me faltan conocimientos: 

La especificación es la siguiente: 



- Al recivir una dif. de potencial de 5VDC en los terminales de entrada, producir una dif. de potencial de 5VDC en los terminales de salida 1 segundo despues. 
- Cuando la dif. de potencial en los terminales de entrada desaparezca, que tambien desaparezca la dif. de potencial en la salida, pero sin retraso. 

Por ejemplo, si conecto una batería de 5V en la entrada y una bombilla en la salida, la bombilla debería encendere 1 seg. despues de conectar la batería. Y al desconectar la bateria, la bombilla debe apagarse de inmediato. 

Cómo lo ven? verdad que es simple? 
Les agradeceré enormemente cualquier ayuda. 

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2010)

Eso se llama un retardo a la conexión y a la desconexión. Eso si, necesita una alimentación suplementaria.
Con dos 555 se hace.
Con dos RC + dos puertas trigger también.

Busca información de monoestables hay de todos los colores y sabores.


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 27, 2010)

Hola Get Free, me gustaría seguir tu proyecto para aprendizaje. ¿Podrías poner algún esquemático cuando lo tengas? o alguna fotilla?


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 27, 2010)

Que es lo que querés hacer con ese retardo?
Con un operacional, unas resistencias y un capacitor lo podés hacer, incluso ajustable..


----------



## Get Free (Ago 27, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Que es lo que querés hacer con ese retardo?
> Con un operacional, unas resistencias y un capacitor lo podés hacer, incluso ajustable..


Y qué es más barato? un operacional o un 555?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

Despreciable la diferencia, dependerá de donde los compres.


----------



## Get Free (Ago 27, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> Hola Get Free, me gustaría seguir tu proyecto para aprendizaje. ¿Podrías poner algún esquemático cuando lo tengas? o alguna fotilla?



Quizas lo simplifique un poco.
Como no se casi nada de circuitos multivibradores (monoestables, astables, etc...) creo que voy a usar algún circuito de parpadeo simple que se puede encontrar en muchas partes.

No necesito el parpadeo, solo necesito el primer retardo. Asi que creo que con eso me las puedo arreglar. A menos que alguien me ayude un poco más a diseñar lo que originalmente quería.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 27, 2010)

Un condensador cargándose a través de una resistencia...
Eso te genera el retardo que querías.

Después, un relé (por ejemplo) para que te conecte la tensión y estás listo. Podés usar el contacto que te quedará abierto del relé para descargar (transistor mediante) el condensador.

Saludos


----------



## Get Free (Ago 28, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Un condensador cargándose a través de una resistencia...
> Eso te genera el retardo que querías.
> 
> Después, un relé (por ejemplo) para que te conecte la tensión y estás listo. Podés usar el contacto que te quedará abierto del relé para descargar (transistor mediante) el condensador.
> ...



No estoy seguro de entender. Una vez que se cargue el condensador, cómo hago para que se descargue?


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 28, 2010)

Hola, permitidme colaborar en esta idea que proponeis. Yo lo he dibujado así. No me acuerdo ahora del tiempo de carga al 63% de la tensión de alimentación de un circuito R-C, pero creo que era: T(tau)=R.C

Si lo que queremos es que la tensión del condensador sea suficiente para activar el transistor (0.6V aproximadamente) al cabo de un segundo; Necesitamos un Tau de 5.25 sg.

Si ponemos un capacitor de 4000 uF, necesitamos una resistencia de 1312 ohmios.

Ponemos una resistencia de descarga bajita (pero no he hecho los cálculos) para que descarge el capacitor rápidamente en la desconexión.

Puedes variar la tensión de carga del capacitor y puedes variar los valores de los componentes.

Es una idea prototipo para hacer boca. 


pd: bueno el diodo creo que sobra... y seguramente haya que retocar muchas cosas pero es la idea no?


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 28, 2010)

Ah el circuito que puse tiene algunos fallos.

La tensión medida es la mitad de 5 voltios debido al divisor resistivo R2-R3.

Habría que preguntarse si lo que vas a alimentar tiene resistencia suficiente para no provocar un corto. Si es así propongo este nuevo circuito en donde no hace falta R2 ni R3.

La tensión que se mide es 5 voltios menos la tensión de saturación Colector-Emisor del transistor que debe de ser poquito.


----------



## Get Free (Ago 29, 2010)

Muchas gracias, Quyque82. Voy a probar lo que me dices.

Una pregunta: ese transistor (2N2222) se ve un poco grande. Yo necesito esto para activar un relé de 5V. ¿Será suficiente con un transistor de 100mA? Desconozco cual será la corriente minima para activar una bobina de ese tamaño.


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 29, 2010)

Hola, todavía no se si con un transistor de 100mA te puede valer. Aquí estoy leyendo algo de información de donde saqué este esquemita de retrasador de tiempo. Por si lo quieres mejorar..

http://www.tel.uva.es/personales/tri/pract4_ir0506.pdf

Suerte. 

Me da que los relés consumen la leche de corriente. Vas a tener que hacer cambios drásticos 
 ¿Cuál usas?

mira aquí: http://es.farnell.com/


----------



## Get Free (Ago 30, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> Me da que los relés consumen la leche de corriente. Vas a tener que hacer cambios drásticos
> ¿Cuál usas?
> 
> mira aquí: http://es.farnell.com/



Es un relé chico para 220Vac. La bobina se activa con 5V.

Creo que puedo controlar el relé con un transistor. Asi puedo entregarle los 5V que necesita.
Porque dado que antes del condensador hay una resistencia, supongo que el condensador no va a llegar a tener nunca 5V, verdad?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 30, 2010)

El condensador, aún sin resistencia, no va a llegar nunca a la misma exacta tensión de la alimentación. Siempre va a estar un poquito por debajo (una nada, pero será menos).

Si el transistor tiene un buen consumo por la base y la resistencia de carga del condensador es relativamente grande, entonces sí que se queda lejos de la tensión por la caída en esa resistencia.
Si, por el contrario, la Ib es relativamente chica y la resistencia esta en cuestión es más o menos baja... La caída será de casi nada 

Veo que tenés un relé de 5V y supongo que el circuito de control también vaa trabajar con 5V.
Usando un zener (uno de 3V3, por ejemplo) en inversa en serie con la base del transistor, le creás un umbral interesante para tener más libertad con los valores de R y C.

Una última consulta: ¿Cuánta corriente necesita la bobina de tu relé para accionarse?

Saludos


----------



## Get Free (Ago 30, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Si el transistor tiene un buen consumo por la base y la resistencia de carga del condensador es relativamente grande, entonces sí que se queda lejos de la tensión por la caída en esa resistencia.
> Si, por el contrario, la Ib es relativamente chica y la resistencia esta en cuestión es más o menos baja... La caída será de casi nada


La idea es que el transistor (o el relé en caso que se pueda sin transistor) no se active hasta despues de un segundo. Si no uso transistor, entonces habría que elejir una resistencia para que el condensador se demore un segundo en llegar a los 5V (o sercano a eso). Pero que tal si quiero cambiar el tiempo a 2, 3 o 5 segundos? En ese caso la resistencia tendría que ser mayor y por lo tanto el voltaje máximo al que llegue el condensador va a estar cada vez más lejos de los 5V ¿estoy en lo cierto? y por lo tanto va a ser más dificil que el relé se active.
En cambio si uso un transistor para activar el rele, ahí creo que no habría problema con poder cambiar el tiempo de retardo a varios segundos. No se si me explico?



Cacho dijo:


> Veo que tenés un relé de 5V y supongo que el circuito de control también vaa trabajar con 5V.
> Usando un zener (uno de 3V3, por ejemplo) en inversa en serie con la base del transistor, le creás un umbral interesante para tener más libertad con los valores de R y C.


No había pensado en un zener. Buena idea. Gracias.



Cacho dijo:


> Una última consulta: ¿Cuánta corriente necesita la bobina de tu relé para accionarse?


Eso no lo se. El relé tiene impreso lo sgte:
*DC 5V 
10A/28VDC 
10A/125VAC 
RH - 005C*

Se puede saber con esos datos?


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 30, 2010)

Get Free dijo:


> Creo que puedo controlar el relé con un transistor. Asi puedo entregarle los 5V que necesita.
> Porque dado que antes del condensador hay una resistencia, supongo que el condensador no va a llegar a tener nunca 5V, verdad?



 Estoy confundido.

La tensión del condensador no sirve más que para polarizar el transistor. Y para eso sólo necesitas esperar a que se cargue a (más o menos) 0.6voltios (ahora no me acuerdo la tensión de polarización de ese transistor).

El relé deberías colocarlo en donde puse el voltímetro en mi último esquemático. De esta manera la tensión con la que alimentas el relé no viene del condensador sinó de la fuente. El problema es que la tensión no van a ser 5 voltios exactamente sinó un poquito menos a causa de la tensión Colector-Emisor del transistor. Pero yo creo que no es mucho inconveniente. El inconveniente viene por la corriente de colector que puede aguantar el transistor que pongas y eso es función de la corriente que consuma tu relé de 5 voltios.


editando...

Parece que confundes la ubicación del futuro relé... jeje

Pues dices: _*La idea es que el transistor (o el relé en caso que se pueda sin transistor) no se active hasta despues de un segundo.*_

Esto es un error, el transistor no sustituye al relé. El transistor es necesario para activar el relé que debe ir colocado en la rama del colector, al lado del diodo de protección (sustituyendo al voltímetro).
Si esos son los datos del Relé, con el esquemático último debería funcionar.
Para retrasar la activación del relé activado por transistor polarizado por condensador, unicamente necesitas aumentar la resistencia con una regla de tres: 1300 ohmios = 1sg; luego, x ohmios = y segundos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 30, 2010)

Get Free dijo:


> Eso no lo se. El relé tiene impreso lo sgte:
> *[...]*
> Se puede saber con esos datos?


Es más fácil de lo que pensás...

Medís la resistencia de la bobina (tester, nada más que tester) y después a buscar a Ohm: V=I*R. Conocés V (5V), conocés R (la acabás de medir), calculás I 

Esa será la corriente de colector del transistor. Con eso calculás cuánta necesitás en la base para saturarlo (0,1*Ic), de ahí sale el valor de la Rb y... casi que estás listo.
Sólo tendrás que asegurarte de que tu fuente de corriente entregue suficiente como para alimentar ese transistor.


Saludos


----------



## Get Free (Ago 30, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> Parece que confundes la ubicación del futuro relé... jeje
> 
> Pues dices: _*La idea es que el transistor (o el relé en caso que se pueda sin transistor) no se active hasta despues de un segundo.*_
> 
> Esto es un error, el transistor no sustituye al relé. El transistor es necesario para activar el relé que debe ir colocado en la rama del colector, al lado del diodo de protección


No me expliqué bien. Lo que pasa es que se me ocurrió la (loca?) idea de no usar un transistor para activar el relé y, en cambio, solo usar el relé directamente en donde iría el transistor (como una especie de "transistor" mecánico).
Como no entiendo del todo estas cosas, a veces se me ocurren ideas que puedan no tener sentido.


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 30, 2010)

Bueno, la verdad es que tu idea no tiene por qué no funcionar.. Al fin y al cabo, al llegar el condensador a la tensión necesaria el relé se irá activando. Ahora fíjate en lo que dice Cacho sobre la resistencia y la corriente de carga del condensador. Si la corriente que consume el relé es mucha el condensador no se va a dar cargado o por el contrario se cargará y cuando dé tensión al relé se descargará ipsofacto, provocando una activación-desactivación repetitiva (algo parecido a lo que le ocurre a Marina en su activación de un led con baterías biológicas; Las baterías se descargan ipsofacto al dar corriente al led).


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 30, 2010)

> Es más fácil de lo que pensás...


SI, realmente, no se por què usar un capacitor de 4500uF y resistencias de 1k! cuesta descargar es capacitorcito eh...
Yo tengo la solución e incluso es ajustable,  pero todo hecho no tiene gracia por que no se aprende...
Una pista... USEN UN OPERACIONAL EN MODO COMPARADOR


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 31, 2010)

El operacional es muy buena idea. Pero del condensador no te libras creo yo...  O tal vez te refieres a usar un capacitor más pequeño y una resistencia más grande. ¿Cómo cuentas el tiempo pues? ¿un oscilador de cesio, un microcontrolador, un 555...?

saludo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2010)

Un 555 lleva codensador


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 31, 2010)

> Pero del condensador no te libras creo yo


Nono, pero podés usar uno de 10uF que se descarga fácil, y con un pote en la entrada - ya lo podés hacer ajustable...
Con la salida y un transistor accionás el relé.Si usan el LM741 pongan dos diodos en serie con la salida del operacional así no acciona el transistor (la salida no es 0V).
Lo de la entrada.... queda a imaginación de cada uno


----------



## Get Free (Ago 31, 2010)

Me parece buena la idea del operacional, facilita bastante todo. Pero la verdad es que prefiero hacer esto con componentes más simples para poner en preactica los conceptos que he estado aprendiendo a lo largo de ese tema.
Es como que, al que pregunta como hacer que parpadee un led, le digan que compre un uno de esos leds que parpadean solos.
No tiene gracia.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 31, 2010)

Con el operacional no te salvás de casi nada de lo que vas a tener que hacer.
La única diferencia es la corriente que va a tomar por la entrada... Nada que un (¿MOS?)FET o un Darlington no soucionaría.

Para que funcione como comparador necesitás crearle la referencia de tensión, igual a lo que deberías hacerle al transistor/arreglo de transistores que uses.
Más, el operacional deberá ser rail-to-rail, o tendrías unos Volt a la salida aún en nivel bajo (quizá el relé no active o no corte, según sea el caso) y para hacer peores las cosas, hay 5V de alimentación 

Me tiro más para el lado de uno o dos transistorcitos nomás...

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 2, 2010)

> o tendrías unos Volt a la salida aún en nivel bajo


Yo mi temporizador lo armè con un Lm741 y le puse dos diodos en serie a la salida, de ahi la resistencia de base y el transistor...


----------



## Get Free (Sep 2, 2010)

Gracias a todos por su ayuda. Se han prupuesto varias alternativas de solución y como quiero aprender en el proceso, intentaré probarlas todas (o la mayoría).
Voy a ir de compras y cuando tenga algo funcionando les cuento cómo me fue.


----------



## gabriell (Sep 2, 2010)

pongan un transistor de paso para disparar la bobina del rele , 
el calculo del tiempo RC es 1 sobre raiz de 2 
Saludos


----------



## Get Free (Sep 2, 2010)

Get Free dijo:


> Voy a ir de compras y cuando tenga algo funcionando les cuento cómo me fue.



¿Cómo pido un diodo?
¿Tengo que saber el código tal como en los transistores?

Dónde puedo encontrar una lista de códigos?


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola, busca en esta empresa web de componentes electrónicos el que reúna tus características de tensión y corriente. Luego miras su código (busca varios sustitutos por si acaso) y se los pides en tu tienda habitual. Los diodos no son complicados como los transistores o los integrados. Diciéndole las características que quieres al vendedor ya debería saber él.

http://es.farnell.com/jsp/search/br...ons=false&ref=globalsearch&_requestid=1310924

o en esta

http://es.rs-online.com/web/?cm_mmc...online_Broad&gclid=CM3lvu716aMCFZFe4wodjDF03w


----------



## Get Free (Sep 2, 2010)

En los diodos zener ¿Se llama tensión Vz al voltaje al cual comienzan a conducir en polarización inversa?
O tiene otro nombre eso?
Hay una cosa que se llama voltaje "breakdown", ese es para polarización directa?.

De cuántos watts tendría que ser un zener para unos 500mA y un Vz de 5V ?
5V x 0.5A = 2.5W ??


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2010)

Get Free dijo:


> En los diodos zener ¿Se llama tensión Vz al voltaje al cual comienzan a conducir en polarización inversa?


Corrrrrrrrrrrecto


Get Free dijo:


> O tiene otro nombre eso?


Leer más adelante.


Get Free dijo:


> Hay una cosa que se llama voltaje "breakdown", ese es para polarización directa?.


Nein, es en inversa. El "breakdown voltage" (en un diodo común) es la tensión en la que se le pudre todo al pobrecito diodo. O sea, ponemos un diodo, lo polarizamos al revés y empezamos a levantar la tensión. Llega un punto en que se pincha todo y el diodo se destruye: Llegamos al voltaje de "breakdown" y el diodo se murió.

El caso del zener es un poco distinto porque se recupera de ese quiebre. Más aún, ese punto de quiebre se da en el mismo lugar que el Vz.
La única manera de quemarlos es pasándolos de corriente (resistencia limitadora muy chica). 






Fuente 
(Leer el artículo completo puede estar bueno)

En el gráfico está la curva de un zener de 17,1V, ahí empieza a conducir en inversa, ese es su "breakdown voltage" y ese es precisamente el voltaje del zener (_zener voltage_ en inglés). Para "el otro lado" están las características del diodo en directa, que como se ve son muy parecidas a las de un diodo común: Un zener en directa se porta como cualquier diodo ​


Get Free dijo:


> De cuántos watts tendría que ser un zener para unos 500mA y un Vz de 5V ?
> 5V x 0.5A = 2.5W ??


Sí, más un margen de seguridad. Lo que sí me resulta raro es semejante corriente. ¿Cómo pensás usarlo?


Saludos


----------



## Get Free (Sep 2, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Sí, más un margen de seguridad. Lo que sí me resulta raro es semejante corriente. ¿Cómo pensás usarlo?



Como aun no se cuánta corriente va a necesitar mi relé, pensaba comprar uno que soporte bastante para asegurarme que pueda activar la bobina.
Todavía no tengo noción clara de cuanta es mucha y poca corriente.
Será mucho 500mA?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 2, 2010)

Mejor poné el circuito que estás pensando usar...
El zener debería ir a la base del transistor para crear el umbral (por lo menos en la idea que tengo yo) y ahí no debería haber 500mA de corriente ni por casualidad.

Y antes de que me olvide:


fernandoae dijo:


> ...lo armè con un Lm741 y le  puse dos diodos en serie a la salida...


Ok, entonces estamos en el caso que decía: Tenés tensión aún en nivel bajo (más o menos 1,4V, probablemente más). Y tenés 1,4V por debajo de la tensión de alimentación en nivel alto (los diodos de nuevo). Es una solución válida, pero me sigo quedando con el transistor pelado, que se me hace más fácil de implementar.


Saludos


----------



## Get Free (Sep 3, 2010)

Get Free dijo:


> Como aun no se cuánta corriente va a necesitar mi relé, pensaba comprar uno que soporte bastante para asegurarme que pueda activar la bobina.
> Todavía no tengo noción clara de cuanta es mucha y poca corriente.
> Será mucho 500mA?


FE DE ERRATAS:

Al escribir este post de arriba estaba pensando en el transistor. Un transistor que soporte harta corriente entre el colector y emisor.

En cuando al zener, penzándolo bien, no necesito uno de tanta corriente. Creo que con 100 o 200 mA será suficiente?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 3, 2010)

No te compliques la vida más de lo necesario...
Para manejar un relé normal te alcanza con un transistor medianito nomás, casi tirando a chico. Un BD13X (según necesites NPN o PNP ponés el último número, van desde el 135 al 140) va a andar perfecto y hasta sobrado.

Perdón por insistir, pero.. .¿podrías subir el esquema que querés usar?

Saludos


----------



## Get Free (Sep 3, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Perdón por insistir, pero.. .¿podrías subir el esquema que querés usar?



Todavía no tengo ningún esquema porque, como dije más arriba, quiero intentar de varias formas para aprender un poco en el proceso: con zener, sin zener, con transistor y relé, solo con relé, variando la capacitancia, variando la resistencia, etc..


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 3, 2010)

Yo me compraba un temporizador. Lo que quieres hacer ya existe en el mercado. Lo ideal seria usar un timer 555 con base de tiempo regulado por un potenciometro, un contador de 0 a 8 que enclave el clock de entrada y un relevador que cuando la misma señal de enclavamiento se active, active a éste. Así puedes retrasar cualquier corriente por un tiempo regulable con el pot.


----------



## Get Free (Sep 6, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Yo me compraba un temporizador. Lo que quieres hacer ya existe en el mercado. Lo ideal seria usar un timer 555 con base de tiempo regulado por un potenciometro, un contador de 0 a 8 que enclave el clock de entrada y un relevador que cuando la misma señal de enclavamiento se active, active a éste. Así puedes retrasar cualquier corriente por un tiempo regulable con el pot.


Tambien me compré unos 555, pero no se usarlos muy bien, asi que esa solución la voy a dejar para despues.


----------



## Get Free (Sep 6, 2010)

Se me está haciendo complicado regular el tiempo de retardo poniendo resistencias en serie y/o paralelo. 
Es tedioso hacer tantas pruebas.
Se que existen resistencias variables o potenciometros. Creo que les dicen "trimmers".
¿Qué caracteristicas debo saber para poder pedir una de esas en la tienda?


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola un trimmer creo que es un capacitor variable, un potenciómetro es una resistencia variable. saludo


----------



## Get Free (Sep 6, 2010)

Quyque82 dijo:


> Hola un trimmer creo que es un capacitor variable, un potenciómetro es una resistencia variable. saludo



Si, trimmer puede referirse a condensadores o resistencias. Yo me referia a las resistencias variables. En wikipedia les llaman "trimpot".
¿Cómo pido uno de esos?
¿Qué parámetros tengo que darle al vendedor? por ejemplo, el rango en que varía la resistencia?


----------



## parcas (Sep 6, 2010)

pide un potenciometro de 100k,.... es el que necesitas...saludos


----------



## joselu (Oct 14, 2010)

hola. No tengo mucha idea en esto de electronica aun. Necesito acer un retardo entre 5 y 10 segundos apreoximadamente. Alguien me podria pasar un esquema para hacer un retardo con dos 555? o si existe un metodo mas facil? 
muxas gracias


----------



## parcas (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola Joselu....temporizador con retardo a la conexion o desconexion?  este es uno simple, cuando el pulsador es accionado mantienes un rele activado x tiempo, varia el capacitor para variar el tiempo...saludosss


----------



## joselu (Oct 18, 2010)

muchas gracias parcas pero busco lo contrario. de todas formas el saber no ocupa lugar jejeje. saludos


----------



## soerok (Oct 20, 2010)

joselu dijo:


> muchas gracias parcas pero busco lo contrario. de todas formas el saber no ocupa lugar jejeje. saludos



Puedes usar este circuito:



Para variar el tiempo de encendido, varias la resistencia y el capacitor.


----------



## joselu (Oct 21, 2010)

mu*CH*as gracias soerok.Esto era lo que buscaba. No ace falta limitar la corriente ni na de eso a la base del transisor? un saludo


----------



## soerok (Oct 21, 2010)

No, no hace falta porque la Resistencia ya la limita.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2010)

La resistencia de base SI hace falta, ademas el circuito está mal, el capacitor una vez que se carga queda asi...
En definitiva que es lo que necesitas? que tipo de retardo?


----------



## parcas (Oct 21, 2010)

Joselu....ahi tienes dos temporizadores...retardo a la conexion y desconexion..... si fueras mas especifico con lo que quieres es mas fácil para los que queremos ayudar asi no andamos adivinando....Saludosss


----------



## joselu (Oct 21, 2010)

gracias por vuestra ayuda. lo que necesito concretamente es un circuito que realice un retardo a la conexion de 5s aproximadamente y me permita activar un relé. La alimentación es de 12V. muchisimas gracias. toda esta información me sirve de gran ayuda.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 21, 2010)

Sigo insistiendo en que esos circuitos están mal, analizen, una vez que se carga el capacitor por donde se descarga? no lo hace y cuando se alimenta de vuelta el circuito ya no temporiza mas...


----------



## parcas (Oct 22, 2010)

Ambos temporizadores que puse funcionan correctamente... los tengo en varias funciones de maquinas las cuales necesitan dichos retardos,  no subo circuitos por subir solamente, los he probado y sobradamente. Incluso agregando un 4029 + 4511 + 4066 puedes hacer un hermoso temporizador digital    Saludosssss


----------



## Dano (Oct 22, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Sigo insistiendo en que esos circuitos están mal, analizen, una vez que se carga el capacitor por donde se descarga? no lo hace y cuando se alimenta de vuelta el circuito ya no temporiza mas...



Se descarga por la base del transistor (Ib), es cierto que no es el mejor método ni el mas exacto pero funciona (simpleza VS exactitud).


----------



## joselu (Nov 3, 2010)

Gracias a todos! Ya tengo lo que necesito y funciona perfectamente!
Gracias. saludos.


----------



## chclau (Sep 24, 2022)

Selectron dijo:


> Lo hice y ya vi que era hace años, pensé en que quizás respondería si sigue unido al foro.


Si clickeas en su perfil verás cuando fue la última vez que visitó. Probablemente no te conteste


----------



## Scooter (Sep 24, 2022)

De todos modos necesitas un retardo a la conexión. ¿Para que?
Puede valer un simple RC, si no un 555 o cualquier otro monoestable, con salida a relé, triac, transistor, fet...


----------



## 426ivan (Sep 24, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> De todos modos necesitas un retardo a la conexión. ¿Para que?
> Puede valer un simple RC, si no un 555 o cualquier otro monoestable, con salida a relé, triac, transistor, fet...



Tal cual como dice Scooter, los retardos son de los circuitos más básicos que existen en electrónica. Los hay por miles en Internet. 

Quizás si explicas para qué o cómo lo quieres usar se te puedan sugerir algunos. 

Sin embargo lo más fácil es que uses el.buscador (en este mismo foro, nomas) y vas a encontrar cientos con ejemplos y explicaciones. 

Suerte!!!


----------

